# 338 Edge



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Say a guy was to stumble on to a great deal on a used 338 Win Mag. Would it be a possibility to have a smith ream the chamber to the Edge and have an acceptable MOA rifle? Granted, the shooter has the skill to do their part.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just reaming the chamber out to .338 Edge may not work to get a MOA rifle out of it and you may need to go as far putting a new barrel on it along with some stock work.

A great cartridge does not make a MOA rifle.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

So youre saying theres a chance? ;-) 

Kidding aside, i had figured that would be the if's of it maybe. Being a lightly used Sendero 700, i might take the chance. If anything, the action and stock are worth the deal.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You'll also need a long barrel to make use of the amount of powder that is in the Edge. 

If the Sendero 700 is a MOA rifle now it may work for the Edge.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I think there is certainly a possibility. I would have your smith bore scope it to see what the existing barrel looks like. Another plus too is I'm sure your smith will chamber it straight  You could also pay $150-$200 extra and have him true your action while the barrel is off. 
All said and done to utilize the slow powders you may want to go 28" or 30" on the barrel.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

The Sendero IMO is one of the finest off the shelf guns in production....heavy, but with a little work most are flat out shooters! 

With a trigger and bedding, shooting hand loads I have saw some senderos shoot sub moa easy...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The Sendero 700 is a great platform for a .338 Edge. My Edge (a Defensive Edge) has a 30" barrel. I'm not sure how long your barrel is but it shouldn't be too far my 30" barrel (2925fps 300gr Berger). Reaming it from a RemMag to an Edge would be simple and might clean up an eroded throat if it has one. Making your own brass from 300RUM is simple too. The one problem though, my Sinclair dies cost $265! :shock:
Here's a link to my gun and Shaun Carlock' website. 
http://www.defensiveedge.net/index.php/custom-rifle-packages/81-canyon-rifle

If you need any reloading data or tips on the Edge just ask. I've been shooting one since they called it a 300-338.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replys...

LB, ive actually been eyeing Shawns creations for years over on longrangehunting.com. Certifiable works of art. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LB, have you read Shawns +P developments?

http://www.defensiveedge.net/index.php/338-edge-p

... "Well with the velocity so high I figured the ES would be horrible, but was pleasantly surprised when it turned in an ES of 11 fps. Well now this is just looking too good and I am waiting for the other shoe to drop when I tested temperature sensitivity. I froze a group of rounds to 22 degrees and warmed up some to 104 degrees. Again the ES was 9 and 12 fps for each group and the average velocity difference was 3 fps."


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Longgun said:


> LB, have you read Shawns +P developments?
> 
> http://www.defensiveedge.net/index.php/338-edge-p
> 
> ... "Well with the velocity so high I figured the ES would be horrible, but was pleasantly surprised when it turned in an ES of 11 fps. Well now this is just looking too good and I am waiting for the other shoe to drop when I tested temperature sensitivity. I froze a group of rounds to 22 degrees and warmed up some to 104 degrees. Again the ES was 9 and 12 fps for each group and the average velocity difference was 3 fps."


Yes. My son and I stopped by his place while we were hunting whitetails up by Canada a couple years ago. He said it's a long-throated chamber much like a Weatherby. He also said there's something different about the leading edges to the lands and grooves which is the reason he couldn't rechamber mine to a +P.
I hope you get one. You'll be amazed at it's longrange capabilities. You should bring it up when you come up this November. We have plenty of space to stretch it out.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LB

Man, as much as id like to get one i most likely will not. I cant justify the $$ when i already have a 300 Win that does the job at ranges i feel comfortable streching things out. I have scored one shot kills on mulies that i wont bother quoting the range while in the company of internet friends, dont want to hear the bitching, now, over a few sockeye filets while chasing a Sitka? sure thing. ;-) About that hunt, i dont know if i want to bring my Winmag or my 6.5/284 ... both _shoot_. Although, Im leaning on the Winmag at this point.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

My thought if you want to shoot 300 grain bullets 3200-3300fps build a 338Snipetac on a strong custom action.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> My thought if you want to shoot 300 grain bullets 3200-3300fps build a 338Snipetac on a strong custom action.


What case is the 338 Snipetac based on? I've shot 300 gr 338-378 Weatherby Mag at 3000. The case capacity, and recoil, are substantial.

Will a 300 grain in the 338 Edge do 3300?

.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> What case is the 338 Snipetac based on? I've shot 300 gr 338-378 Weatherby Mag at 3000. The case capacity, and recoil, are substantial.
> 
> Will a 300 grain in the 338 Edge do 3300?
> 
> .


The Snipetac is a 408Cheytac improved case necked down to 338.

I think some are getting around 3200 in the Terminator +P but that may be pushing it? IMO the jury is still out because I have read a thread on premature throat wear with that throat design in the +P, which is why again IMO only would go with the bigger stuff to get that velocity.

I am not knocking on anyone, I run a 338 edge myself around 2800, but if it were me to run that 338 that fast I would be doing it off of a 408 case design.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob L. said:


> The Snipetac is a 408Cheytac improved case necked down to 338.
> 
> I think some are getting around 3200 in the Terminator +P but that may be pushing it? IMO the jury is still out because I have read a thread on premature throat wear with that throat design in the +P, which is why again IMO only would go with the bigger stuff to get that velocity.Premature throat wear? Meh. I doubt the Term+p has that big of of problem with throat erosion.
> 
> I am not knocking on anyone, I run a 338 edge myself around 2800, Why is mine running 150fps ahead of yours? What's your load? (mine, 92gr H1000 behind a Berger300 OPMT but if it were me to run that 338 that fast I would be doing it off of a 408 case design.


I track my throat erosion on several of Lisa's and my target/longerange guns. Some calibers that the "internet-shooters" claim to be over-bored throat burners just don't turn out that way. I have a .257 wildcat that spits 100gr Barnes at over 3700fps. The barrels on that, I consider consumables! My throat on my .300-.338 and my Edge hasn't budged a bit in 10 - 15 years. Some barrels are like tires on fast cars. Roast them and toss another on.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Longgun said:


> So youre saying theres a chance? ;-)
> 
> Kidding aside, i had figured that would be the if's of it maybe. Being a lightly used Sendero 700, i might take the chance. If anything, the action and stock are worth the deal.


A slightly used Sendero in 338Mag??? John!, I'd snap that up! Honestly, your not that far behind an Edge in performance. All trajectories are constant and calculated into your drops. That **** wind favors the Edge's velocity though.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

longbow said:


> I track my throat erosion on several of Lisa's and my target/longerange guns. Some calibers that the "internet-shooters" claim to be over-bored throat burners just don't turn out that way. I have a .257 wildcat that spits 100gr Barnes at over 3700fps. The barrels on that, I consider consumables! My throat on my .300-.338 and my Edge hasn't budged a bit in 10 - 15 years. Some barrels are like tires on fast cars. Roast them and toss another on.


Alrighty. All I was saying is that the design on the +p to get that pressure(Speed) was throat design and there is a thread about a guy loosing his throat on this special throat design. Check for yourself. 
I think its awesome your getting 2950 out of your edge, you certainly have a faster barrel or can handle more pressure than mine. My edge runs in that standard fps range that several do around 2800ish. Rock on


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob L. said:


> Alrighty. All I was saying is that the design on the +p to get that pressure(Speed) was throat design and there is a thread about a guy loosing his throat on this special throat design. Check for yourself.
> I think its awesome your getting 2950 out of your edge, you certainly have a faster barrel or can handle more pressure than mine. My edge runs in that standard fps range that several do around 2800ish. Rock on


Bob, I hope you didn't take me wrong with my reply. I wasn't trying to be pissy. I'm a regular contributor/poster on LRHunting so I have checked out the thread and I kind of wonder if there isn't another problem with this guy's barrel.
From the conversations I've had with Shawn and Bob Carlock, Broz and Kerby Allen, the Weatherby style throat shouldn't be an issue. And I suspect, although Shaun hasn't said, I think a gain-twist is part of his +P throat.

My 300-338 has a 1-10R Bartlein and my Edge has a 1-9.5R Hart. I admit I pound my brass pretty hard with my Edge but brass is cheap and I haven't had any erosion yet. 
Anyway, you should bring your Edge up here. We have plenty of clearcuts and blacktails where we can stretch that girl out! Chuck.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

longbow said:


> Bob, I hope you didn't take me wrong with my reply. I wasn't trying to be pissy. I'm a regular contributor/poster on LRHunting so I have checked out the thread and I kind of wonder if there isn't another problem with this guy's barrel.
> From the conversations I've had with Shawn and Bob Carlock, Broz and Kerby Allen, the Weatherby style throat shouldn't be an issue. And I suspect, although Shaun hasn't said, I think a gain-twist is part of his +P throat.
> 
> My 300-338 has a 1-10R Bartlein and my Edge has a 1-9.5R Hart. I admit I pound my brass pretty hard with my Edge but brass is cheap and I haven't had any erosion yet.
> Anyway, you should bring your Edge up here. We have plenty of clearcuts and blacktails where we can stretch that girl out! Chuck.


No problem, Chuck. I would love to take my dad to Alaska someday for Caribou and Blacktails. We have some Blacktails around here in Oregon but the hunting has really gone down hill. One of my favorite rifles is my 264WM that shoots the Barnes ttsx at 3404fps.


----------

